# State of Michigan Poisons Western U.P. Watersheds



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

While you are sitting at home, in your office or at school checking out this website, please take a moment to get informed as this effects the very environment YOU depend on to live your life in relative safety, to put it bluntly, the State of Michigan has pushed YOUR safety to the side in exchange for money, a handful of jobs for a decade and then generations of our fellow human beings to live in a poisoned environment, literally...

This is not a joke, nor an exaggeration and is just the beginning!!!

Read these links...

http://michigan.sierraclub.org/issues/greatlakes/sulfidemining.html

http://www.miningjournal.net/page/content.detail/id/567445.html

Now, think to yourself, this type of mining has NEVER been done without POISONING nearby watersheds, NEVER!!! Yet the people we employ with OUR tax dollars have signed off to allow this to be done in OUR back yard.

Now, with one company with its foot in the door, a flood of requests to open the same type of mines in different locations across the state has begun, simply put, it's a free for all to POISON OUR WATER, KILL THE LIVING ORGANISMS which live there and DESTROY OUR NATURAL RESOURCES!!!

GET EDUCATED, GET INVOLVED, YOU DEPEND ON IT!!!!

http://savethewildup.org/ ~ A great source of up to date information regarding this serious dilemma...


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

"savethewildup.org"??? Why is a person from St. Joe so interested in saving the UP?


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Zorba said:


> "savethewildup.org"??? Why is a person from St. Joe so interested in saving the UP?


I'm sorry, I didn't realize a person who resided most of the year in Southwest Michigan wasn't allowed to give a **** about the health of our environment in other parts of the state...

On a serious note: I love the U.P. it's without a doubt the most special place I have ever spent time at, I genuinely give a **** about the State of Michigan and all wilderness areas within its boundaries, I care about wildlife and fish and I hate to see it all destroyed because some foreign company wants to rape the land and be gone when the effects of their operations screw the environment for generations to come in the surrounding areas...


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Links were not working correctly, pretty sure I fixed the problem...


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

Just checking out your angle. Next time I'm out planting trees or picking up trash with my neighbors I'll look for you.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Zorba said:


> Just checking out your angle. Next time I'm out planting trees or picking up trash with my neighbors I'll look for you.


Perhaps it's your angle which should be questioned...

Because if your intentions were really in the right place, you wouldn't care where the concern came from, simply that it came from a genuinely concerned individual...


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

I understand. I would be upset if someone wanted to open a mine in my "personal playground"


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Zorba said:


> I understand. I would be upset if someone wanted to open a mine in my "personal playground"


More than just a personal playground, the State which I reside in and was born in located in a Country which I served in the Marine Corps to protect and a environment that I care about...

Not to mention the U.P. is a place where Family & Friends live to this day...

There was a time when people had pride in these things, I certainly do...

However, it's quite obvious your mind is not capable of grasping anything but your narrow minded view of the World so no point in arguing or explaining...

I will say, your mindset is the saddest I have ever witnessed, seriously...

You can think what you want of me and bash me all you want, it doesn't change the fact that a special place in our state is very likely to be seriously damaged which generations to come will have to deal with...


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

Boozer said:


> More than just a personal playground, the State which I reside in and was born in located in a Country which I served in the Marine Corps to protect and a environment that I care about...
> 
> Not to mention the U.P. is a place where Family & Friends live to this day...
> 
> ...


 
I hope a member of your family can take advantage of what the mine has to offer. Good paying jobs are hard to find up here.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Zorba said:


> I hope a member of your family can take advantage of what the mine has to offer. Good paying jobs are hard to find up here.


You should look at just how many "Yoopers" will actually get a job at this mine and the fact it's just a short term deal. These mining operations are largely mechanized now and the majority of good paying jobs go to employees of the company brought in from other parts of the World/Country. Why pay to train a local when you already have trained employees at your disposal?

Then tell your children that they get to live with poisoned water for the rest of their life to give a handful of Yoopers short term jobs...

I guess if you want to believe all the pipe dreams promised by a foreign company who will be long gone when the crap hits the fan, go for it...

Try reading this: http://savethewildup.org/images/pdf/12-reasons.pdf

Then research this companies track record in other parts of the World and even in our own country, you would be doing yourself a favor...

Good paying jobs are hard to come by all over the country, doesn't mean we should just start destroying the very environment we rely on to survive...


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Zorba said:


> "savethewildup.org"??? Why is a person from St. Joe so interested in saving the UP?


 More power to the Boozer from St. Joe for giving a hoot about the UP. Let me know when you run for a Lansing political position so that I can relocate for 90 days you will get my vote. Boozer for Congress.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

Robert Holmes said:


> More power to the Boozer from St. Joe for giving a hoot about the UP. Let me know when you run for a Lansing political position so that I can relocate for 90 days you will get my vote. Boozer for Congress.


hahaha, I don't think you will see that happening, but appreciate the vote of confidence...


----------



## SWMich (Sep 1, 2010)

Zorba said:


> I hope a member of your family can take advantage of what the mine has to offer. Good paying jobs are hard to find up here.


Short-term jobs vs. human/environmental health. Good argument. Some people just dont understand.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

_No other state is defined by water as much as Michigan. 
Each of us is in the Great Lakes State has a favorite stream, river, lake or Great Lake&#8212;the inland seas that make Michigan one of the most easily identifiable places on earth from outer space.
As the stewards of the largest fresh water reservoir in the world, we know there is no pure Michigan without pure water.
_http://www.miwater.org/
As November rapidly approaches, we have made the decision to focus on getting on the ballot in 2012. For more details, please read our Press Release.
http://www.miwater.org/2010/02/12/miwater-2012-transition-press-release/


----------

